# Noise from hvac system



## cmsdock (Feb 16, 2014)

Hey guys I dont if you any of you have experienced this before but there is a noise coming from my hvac system that sounds like a cricket. It isn't steady and comes on at random. There seems to be no certain action that causes noise. I drove my wife and I crazy this past week when driving while on our vacation. Has any other else had this happen to them?


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Sounds like one of two things. 1)the blower motor is starting to fail (easy to replace imo, did it on my wife's murano part is $60 or so) 2)The switches which change the direction of airflow inside the dash are failing and can't properly move from vent/circulate or feet to chest. (a lot more expensive in most cases to fix) Any idea where the noise originates specifically?


----------



## cmsdock (Feb 16, 2014)

Seems to be in the dash behind the glove box. Which is where the cabin filter (I just replaced). I also double checked to make sure I had everything snapped back in place. It's still under 36k miles wonder if I should take it in to the dealer. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

cmsdock said:


> Seems to be in the dash behind the glove box. Which is where the cabin filter (I just replaced). I also double checked to make sure I had everything snapped back in place. It's still under 36k miles wonder if I should take it in to the dealer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your description is that of a blower motor with dry bushings....replacement is called for.
If you can reproduce the sound, stop by your dealer and let them hear it.

Yes, the motor is covered under your 3/36 warranty.

Rob


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Behind the glovebox, as suspected, get her replaced. Be glad it happened now and not at 70K like ours


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Let us know what the dealer says. I have not had any issues on mine in 67K miles.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

diesel said:


> Let us know what the dealer says. I have not had any issues on mine in 67K miles.


These are off the shelf components used across many models. It's not a total surprise TBH


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

My blower does it too from time to time - I've heard the complaint from others as well.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

I haven't had this issue, yet...


----------



## cmsdock (Feb 16, 2014)

It seems that the noise comes about after about twenty minutes of running. My wife and I were looking all over the car for what was making that noise until we realized it was behind the dash. I'll set and appointment for this Monday. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Let us know how it goes


----------



## cmsdock (Feb 16, 2014)

iTz SADISTIK said:


> Let us know how it goes


Yep it's defiantly going in now asap. The noise is getting louder. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## cmsdock (Feb 16, 2014)

First thing Monday morning at 8 am. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## cmsdock (Feb 16, 2014)

Felt like I wasted two and half hours at the dealership today. I got up early turned the car on and when I drove in the system was making that noise. However I told them exactly what was going on and the first thing the person who takes the car does is turn off the car so the noise goes away until. They believe it's an actuator and not the motor but I was able to get the noise recorded twice on my phone to playback to them. Now the my link and it freezing up while driving is a completely issue in itself that I feel like I'm getting the run around with. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

cmsdock said:


> Felt like I wasted two and half hours at the dealership today. I got up early turned the car on and when I drove in the system was making that noise. However I told them exactly what was going on and the first thing the person who takes the car does is turn off the car so the noise goes away until. They believe it's an actuator and not the motor but I was able to get the noise recorded twice on my phone to playback to them. Now the my link and it freezing up while driving is a completely issue in itself that I feel like I'm getting the run around with.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


Yuck. I don't like poor service department experiences.


----------



## cmsdock (Feb 16, 2014)

diesel said:


> Yuck. I don't like poor service department experiences.


I've got the noise recorded now so I can play it back to them when it goes in for its oil change and mylink update. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------

